# Euro Mount Pic's



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

Here are pictures of my last 2 euro mounts. The tri-euro is on an old barn board and the single euro has routered edges but the picture does not show.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks good. I really like the barn siding.


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

I like the barn board, thats what I mount alll of my fish on, exept I brake off the ends to give it and old look. And just a tip, maybe between the skull and the plaque or board, you would want to try putting a triangluar shim/pice in, to angle the skull upwards more. Good job though, love the picture underneath idea!


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Very Nice work.


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

StraightShotSam said:


> I like the barn board, thats what I mount alll of my fish on, exept I brake off the ends to give it and old look. And just a tip, maybe between the skull and the plaque or board, you would want to try putting a triangluar shim/pice in, to angle the skull upwards more. Good job though, love the picture underneath idea!


I think I will do that. I have a good friend that makes metal angle mounts that go in the spinal cord opening.


----------



## Deer Hunter87 (Feb 13, 2007)

Where can I get old barn board to do mine like that?? Any ideas?


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

They look great


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

Deer Hunter87 said:


> Where can I get old barn board to do mine like that?? Any ideas?


I got mine at an estate sale. If you know of any "falling-in" barns in your area, the land owner might let you grab some boards. It's worth a shot.


----------



## doepatrol (Dec 15, 2010)

i like the old wood with the racks looks great


----------



## MATHEWSFAN010 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sweet job!!


----------

